# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Du lịch nha trang 3 ngày

## asia_nt01

DU LỊCH NHA TRANG 3 NGÀY

Giá: 4.055.000 VNĐ
Thời gian đi: 3 ngày 4 đêm. 
Phương tiện:   Tàu lửa
Điện thoại hỗ trợ:   0985784084 Ms Loan

Là thành viên thứ 29 của những vịnh đẹp nhất thế giới, Vịnh Nha Trang luôn có sức quyến rũ đặc biệt đối với du khách khắp nơi. Giữa bức tranh màu ngọc bích ấy, Khu Du lịch và Giải Trí Vinpearl mọc lên như niềm tự hào của du lịch Việt Nam với Khu Resort 5 sao và nhiều hạng mục vui chơi, giải trí mang đẳng cấp quốc tế, làm say mê và ngưỡng mộ du khách trong và ngoài nước. Đến với ASIATOURIST, du khách sẽ có dịp tận hưởng những dịch vụ cao cấp, sang trọng trên chuyến tàu Golden Train và khám phá thành phố biển Nha Trang xinh đẹp, quyến rũ … Một chuyến du lịch thú vị đang đón chờ du khách!

Tối: SÀI GÒN - NHA TRANG (tàu lửa) 
•    Giờ xe lửa dự kiến: Tàu SNT2, SÀI GÒN -> NHA TRANG : 20h00 - 05h53 
Quý khách tập trung tại ga Sài Gòn - Số 1, Nguyễn Thông, Q3. khởi hành đi Nha Trang. Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên xe lửa.

Ngày 01: NHA TRANG - DIAMOND BAY - SUỐI KHOÁNG NÓNG 
Ăn sáng. Xe đưa du khách đến tham quan:
•    Khu vui chơi giải trí 4 sao Diamond bay "nơi diễn ra cuộc thi hoa hậu Hoàn Vũ 2008", đi xe điện tham quan thắng cảnh làng Việt Nam, vườn Chim Thú và đến bãi biễn Nhũ Tiên ổn định ghế, dù, tắm biển tự do. 
•    Quý khách có thể tham gia các trò chơi tại khu du lịch Wonderpark: Viking, Rồng cao khach san nha trang tốc, Tàu lắc, Xe điện đụng, Cao bồi 6 ngựa, đu quay Thú nhún, games, ngân hàng Thú, biển Hạnh Phúc, Hải Đăng xoay, Xe leo dốc, con Ong xoay, cá Heo nhảy (phí tự túc). 
Ăn trưa. Buổi chiều tham quan:
•    Tháp Bà Ponagar - một trong những công trình kiến trúc độc đáo của Chămpa với 07 ngọn tháp thiêng thờ các vị thần tối cao của Ấn Độ giáo. 
•    Thắng cảnh nổi tiếng hòn Chồng, núi Cô Tiên
•    Khu du lịch suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà, tự do tắm hồ bơi - thác nước khoáng nóng. Quý khách có thể tắm bùn khoáng, ngâm khoáng nóng "ôn tuyền thủy liệu pháp" (tự túc chi phí tắm bùn khoáng).
Ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang

Ngày 02: NHA TRANG - DỐC LẾT - VINPEARL LAND  
Ăn sáng Khởi hành đi Dốc Lết tham quan:
•    Khu du lịch White sand Dốc Lết - quý khách tự do tắm biển và thưởng thức đặc sản với giá cả phải chăng: cua, ghẹ, sò,… (chi phí tự túc) 
Ăn trưa. Trở về Tp.Nha Trang.
Ăn tối tự túc. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.
Chương trình lựa chọn: (chi phí không bao gồm trong chương trình)
Tham quan Thế giới giải trí của Vinpearl land:
•    Tắm biển và tham gia các trò chơi tại khu công viên nước. 
•    Tham gia tất cả các trò chơi động cảm giác mạnh như: Quay nhào lộn, đu quay ngựa gỗ, đu quay voi. Các trò chơi tĩnh như: tàu lượn, đua xe, khám phá vũ trụ, trượt tour nha trang tuyết, lượt sóng, xe điện đụng. Đặc biệt có phòng chiếu phim 4D.
•    Xem chương trình biểu diễn trên sân khấu nhạc nước hiện đại - nơi từng diễn ra các sự kiện văn hóa lớn: Hoa Hậu Báo Tiền Phong, Chung kết Tiếng Hát Truyền Hình và đặc biệt chương trình Duyên Dáng Việt Nam 2006 …
•    Quý khách có thể ăn tối tại Khu Ẩm Thực của Vinpearlland hay trở về đất liền (chi phí tự túc)

Ngày 03: NHA TRANG - SÀI GÒN ( tàu lửa)  
Ăn sáng. Tự do cho đến giờ trả phòng. Khởi hành đi Yang Bay, quý khách ăn trưa. Chiều tham quan : 
•    Thác Yang Bay - Cách Nha Trang khoảng 45 km, thác Yangbay ở độ cao 100 m so với biển, nằm lọt giữa rừng nguyên sinh màu mỡ và những dãy núi trùng điệp. 
Trở về Nha Trang : 
•    Ghé chợ Đầm mua đặc sản địa phương (tổ yến, mực,..).
Ăn tối. Xe đưa đoàn ra ga Nha Trang, đi tàu lửa về Sài Gòn. Kết thúc chuyến đi. Chia tay và hẹn gặp lại. 
•    Giờ xe lửa dự kiến: Tàu SNT1, NTG -> SGN : 19h00 - 05h20
(Giờ bay, giờ xe lửa & thứ tự chương trình có thể thay đổi cho phù hợp với tình hình thực tế của chuyến đi)
GIÁ TOUR DÀNH CHO KHÁCH GHÉP ĐOÀN: đồng/khách.
(Áp dụng cho ngày thường, hiệu lực từ 06/2012, có thể thay đổi tùy theo từng thời điểm)

DỊCH VỤ BAO GỒM: 
-    Vé xe lửa Sài Gòn - Nha Trang - Sài Gòn (loại giường nằm mềm, điều hòa, khoang 4) (Giá vé có thể thay du lich nha trang đổi tùy theo thời điểm và theo qui định của hãng đường sắt) 
-    Xe đưa đón và phục vụ theo chương trình (16, 24, 33, 45 chỗ tùy vào số lượng khách đăng ký)
-    Khách sạn tiện nghi có trang bị máy lạnh, ti vi, điện thoại, tủ lạnh , tiêu chuẩn 2-3 khách người lớn/phòng (hoặc các khách sạn khác tiêu chuẩn tương đương)
-    Các bữa ăn theo chương trình: 3 bữa ăn sáng và 5 bữa ăn chính.
-    Hướng dẫn viên Tiếng Việt.
-    Phí tham quan, phí tắm khoáng nóng và tàu thuyền tham quan theo chương trình
-    Nón du lịch + khăn lạnh + nước tinh khiết 01 chai 0.5 lít/ khách/ ngày.
-    Bảo hiểm du lịch : trị giá bồi thường tối đa là 60,000,000 đồng/trường hợp 
-    Hỗ trợ taxi đến điểm tập trung trị giá 40.000đồng/khách người lớn/ 2 lượt. 

KHÔNG BAO GỒM: 
-    Phí tham quan Vinpearl Land: 450.000đồng/khách người lớn (trẻ em dưới 0,95m miễn vé, trẻ em từ 0,95m - 1.4m = 75% giá người lớn). 
-    Ăn tối ngày thứ 2.
-    Phí chơi các trò chơi trên biển - Phí tắm bùn khoáng
-    Các chi phí cá nhân khác: điện thoại, giặt ủi, thức uống ngoài chương trình, lệ phí chụp ảnh tại các điểm tham quan,… 
-    Tiền tip trong chuyến đi cho nhân viên phục vụ, hướng dẫn viên, tài xế. 

CÔNG TY DU LỊCH Á CHÂU - ASIATOURIST
Trụ Sở Chính: 12 B Lãn Ông, Tp.Nha Trang, Việt Nam
Điện thoại: +84.58.3561616 - 3561617 ||| Fax: +84.58.3561618
E-mail: sales@asiatourist.com.vn - info@asiatourist.com.vn
Website: http://www.asiatourist.com.vn

----------

